# Anyone know good electric guitar techs in Hamilton? Does Mike Spicer still work there



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

I've heard a lot about Mike Spicer at Peghead in Hamilton but does anyone know if he still works there? I gave them a call but no one picked up and they haven't returned my message in a couple of days either.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know good electric guitar techs in Hamilton? Does Mike Spicer still work t*

I gotta say, I gave my parts guitar to Capsule Music and had Kevin there put it together - I've never played a nicer les paul. I couldn't believe it. 

He couldn't put it down and I can't either. 

1) soldered on my pick-up covers
2) installed 50s wiring
3) new set of EB strings
4) installed pick-ups
5) installed tuning pegs
6) set-up
7) install bridge and stop piece

$140 (he actually took money off)

Oh, and the one-day turn around was nice


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Anyone know good electric guitar techs in Hamilton? Does Mike Spicer still work t*

I dropped off one of my acoustics to Mike a couple of weeks ago, and had a Strat getting refretted by him just before that. He's still in business, but I know he gets really busy at times.


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know good electric guitar techs in Hamilton? Does Mike Spicer still work t*



georgemg said:


> I dropped off one of my acoustics to Mike a couple of weeks ago, and had a Strat getting refretted by him just before that. He's still in business, but I know he gets really busy at times.


I have an Ibanez that I just installed new strings on. Unfortunately, ever since I did that, the guitar has gone out of whack and probably needs a truss rod + bridge adjustment. Do you think he'd charge for a full setup? How exactly does he charge? 

Similar situation with an acoustic. B string tends to buzz a bit and I think it might be a loose bridge pin hole. Any idea how he might charge for that?


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Anyone know good electric guitar techs in Hamilton? Does Mike Spicer still work t*

Sorry, I'm not sure what his rates are for stuff like that. I usually do a lot of things myself and just get him to do the things I'm not too comfortable with. As a comparison though, I paid around $280 to have a refret done with stainless steel frets on a maple fretboard and to have him clean up some of the soldering I had previously done (I suck at soldering, but was in a rush and did it myself - not such a good idea it seems). I've seen a few other shops list prices of $400 for the refret alone. Also, I had a pickup installed by him before for $25, which seems to be around what most techs would charge.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone know good electric guitar techs in Hamilton? Does Mike Spicer still work t*



georgemg said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure what his rates are for stuff like that. I usually do a lot of things myself and just get him to do the things I'm not too comfortable with. As a comparison though, I paid around $280 to have a refret done with stainless steel frets on a maple fretboard and to have him clean up some of the soldering I had previously done (I suck at soldering, but was in a rush and did it myself - not such a good idea it seems). I've seen a few other shops list prices of $400 for the refret alone. Also, I had a pickup installed by him before for $25, which seems to be around what most techs would charge.


I've known and dealt with Mike for over 25 years and have no need to look for anyone else. He's professional, priced right, a pleasure to deal with and know's exactly what he's doing. It's good to see his name mentioned on this board.
B.


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know good electric guitar techs in Hamilton? Does Mike Spicer still work t*



bduguay said:


> I've known and dealt with Mike for over 25 years and have no need to look for anyone else. He's professional, priced right, a pleasure to deal with and know's exactly what he's doing. It's good to see his name mentioned on this board.
> B.


I gave him a call earlier this week and he mentioned that I'd have to drop off my guitar for a week to have it setup. Any idea if he'd be open to doing it on the spot and allowing me to observe if I ask to set up an appointment with him instead?


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone know good electric guitar techs in Hamilton? Does Mike Spicer still work t*



thsc said:


> I gave him a call earlier this week and he mentioned that I'd have to drop off my guitar for a week to have it setup. Any idea if he'd be open to doing it on the spot and allowing me to observe if I ask to set up an appointment with him instead?


You'd have to ask him I'm afraid. Generally when he does that for someone, it means someone else's job is put on hold so...
It can't hurt to ask.
B.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey guys,
Does Mike have a website address or email? I can't find any info.
Thanks.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Also would like his contact info.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Personally. I drive to Niagara on the lake and see Freddy Gabersek at Freddy's Frets. Never waited more than a week for a custom setup.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> View attachment 225758


Thanks. I was hoping to get his email address and send him a photo of a guitar that he may have repaired. I guess I'll phone him and get that.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

[email protected]

Cheers Peter.


----------

